# Chick-fil-A



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We do not have any Chick-fil-A in Wisconsin. When we ride in places that have them we go out of our way to eat there. This last trip really caused us to think about it . The food is outstanding. Every one we stopped at was packed. I mean even the drive up they had workers out side taking orders to keep up. Inside standing room only. They could have open a second one right next door and still been packed. This was not just at a lunch hour rush. Still with all this going on the food was perfect, the workers were great.
The other thing we have noticed is the customers. It is not like other places you go that are crowed. People are polite, calm and over all respectful . Stop in a McDonalds some time that is not nearly as crowded .
Wife and I were talking about this and then we compared it to our experience at the ARK adventure. Another place that was packed and surely not a prefect weather day, but the conduct of the people. Nothing like you see others places. Young people opening doors , giving way to elderly people. Just a totally different experience. It does give you hope.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've seen the same thing. They're very good for a fast food place.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> We do not have any Chick-fil-A in Wisconsin. When we ride in places that have them we go out of our way to eat there. This last trip really caused us to think about it . The food is outstanding. Every one we stopped at was packed. I mean even the drive up they had workers out side taking orders to keep up. Inside standing room only. They could have open a second one right next door and still been packed. This was not just at a lunch hour rush. Still with all this going on the food was perfect, the workers were great.
> The other thing we have noticed is the customers. It is not like other places you go that are crowed. People are polite, calm and over all respectful . Stop in a McDonalds some time that is not nearly as crowded .
> Wife and I were talking about this and then we compared it to our experience at the ARK adventure. Another place that was packed and surely not a prefect weather day, but the conduct of the people. Nothing like you see others places. Young people opening doors , giving way to elderly people. Just a totally different experience. It does give you hope.


ya but Culver's is based in WI - that slows the other fast food chain's pace of expansion - Culver's has that same eating experience - clean restaurants and cordial staff - they take a big ole whack out of McD's biz and even suck up biz from the sit down joints ....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

They area a staple in Texas. They are also run by folks who are proven to be class acts. It's mandatory and part of the model.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chick-fil-A is all about what America used to be about....doing what you can to make something better...not what you can do to cut corners and quality.


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

We have one in particular in Maryland, Arundel Mills. The lot is full to overflowing, and Wendy's next door has maybe 6 cars.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks, I had to go get Chick-fil-A this morning


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

None anywhere around here, I think there is one 75 miles away towards Boston.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

They have excellent chow, and they deserve to be as busy as bees, and they are. It still fries me that that the LGBT movement tried to hijack the company. And I won't forget that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's the only place I know of that charges me less when I say "no pickles".
I love not paying for things I don't want. 

Speaking of their customers...
A few years back when there was that big push to support them during some liberal BS attack on their values, I went to my local one.
JAM PACKED, out the door. Nobody fought. Nobody pushed. Everybody was just chatting like old friends while waiting for their orders or tables to clear up.
The staff was in a frenzy to help everyone, and eventually the trashcans were overflowing.
One man, a normal customer, asked for a roll of trash bags, and proceeded to empty each one and refill them with new bags. He wanted nothing in return. Just wanted to help them out.

Damn, did it felt good to be surrounded by good people.

We go at least once a week.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't eat meat at fast food joints, but you all are making me hungry...


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Chick-fil-A embodies all that is good in America, and that is why the progressive left hate it.
All the more reason to go there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If there was one near by or in my limited travels area, I would eat there over the other merely because of their religious/ political stance.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Serve the food, keep you politics and religion to yourself. Some folks are confused about how that works.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Serve the food, keep you politics and religion to yourself. Some folks are confused about how that works.


Not at all. You just speak with your wallet. Guess you wont be eating some damn fine chicken with the rest of us. :vs_sob:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I love Chick-fil-A!


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Serve the food, keep you politics and religion to yourself. Some folks are confused about how that works.


They do, it's the left that keeps bringing it up.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

NKAWTG said:


> They do, it's the left that keeps bringing it up.


You and I have different standards and different definitions.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> You and I have different standards and different definitions.


Can you point to any political or religious icons within any Chik-fil-a?
Anywhere?
Ever?

The only time it's come up as an issue is when they are pressed by those who disagree and choose to raise a stink.

As for me, I had their spicy chicken sandwich with added ranch dressing tonight.
Delectable!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Serve the food, keep you politics and religion to yourself. Some folks are confused about how that works.





Kauboy said:


> Can you point to any political or religious icons within any Chik-fil-a?
> Anywhere?
> Ever?
> 
> ...


Chik-fil-A has a strong marketing campaign advertising chicken versus beef.

The liberal media advertises Chik-fil-A's decision to close their stores on Sundays.

Go figure, huh?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You both say those things like they matter. Red herrings.

The facts are the facts.

Your rationalizations have been said before, and they've been said better.

You're boring me.

Have a good night.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> You both say those things like they matter. Red herrings.
> 
> The facts are the facts.
> 
> ...


:vs_lol:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> You both say those things like they matter. Red herrings.
> 
> The facts are the facts.
> 
> ...


Then...supply the facts.
Please show us where this company promoted themselves politically or religiously.
Stating your policy after being questioned about it is far different than offering it up as an agenda driven marketing ploy.
Just because the liberal media took the ball and ran with it doesn't mean Chick promoted it.

So....bore me.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> :vs_lol:


Hahaha who da thunk a thread about Chik-fil-A would turn into a pissing match! Who is this new douche bag?

Never mind hes No one special...

Who the hell would put this in their profile


> Occupation:
> Trophy Husband


 Confirmed douche bag yes!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Hahaha who da thunk a thread about Chik-fil-A would turn into a pissing match! Who is this new douche bag?
> 
> Never mind hes No one special...
> 
> Who the hell would put this in their profile Confirmed douche bag yes!


He is in Seattle. Nothing more needs to be said...

I am working outside Seattle this week and next. It is a freakin' lunatic asylum. Horrible place!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It rains everyday.

That has to affect your brain.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Robie said:


> It rains everyday.
> 
> That has to affect your brain.


It is not the rain. It is the freakin' dopers! They are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Serve the food, keep you politics and religion to yourself. Some folks are confused about how that works.


.
And, are you one of the confused?

Your say, loosely--Serve the food and shut yer yap--BUT, do you do that? I don't, I say what I need to, when I need to, and I won't be shut up, or browbeaten. And, I am becoming militant about it, just like the complainers are. 
I read some more of your posts, you are a loud mouth militant jerk: that is one militant to another BTW. There are hard core men & women here, so post what you like, and expect a hard core response, in opposition.
Yours in Christ, :tango_face_smile: I never, ever keep my religion to myself, do you understand?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> You both say those things like they matter. Red herrings.
> 
> The facts are the facts.
> 
> ...


When you make an accusation with no supporting evidence, and are then questioned to provide that supporting evidence, don't respond with some high and mighty retort when you fail to supply anything to back up your own claim.

What a failure of simple logic...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> When you make an accusation with no supporting evidence, and are then questioned to provide that supporting evidence, don't respond with some high and mighty retort when you fail to supply anything to back up your own claim.
> 
> What a failure of simple logic...


SOP liberal debate style.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chik-fil-A is a great honest company and employer. One that truly does give to others not their own pockets like the Clinton's, Obama's, Al Gore and the like. Some just can not deal with good people it scares them.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Now...if you want to talk over-priced and politically motivated companies....let's talk Starbuck's.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bernie's book deals, Clinton's charity.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The true life story of S. Truett Cathy, founder of Chick-fil-A is a Great American Success Story. Fantastic!

Truett Cathy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who is this douche-bag and what the heck is he talking about?



Jammer Six said:


> Serve the food, keep you politics and religion to yourself. Some folks are confused about how that works.





Jammer Six said:


> You and I have different standards and different definitions.





Jammer Six said:


> You both say those things like they matter. Red herrings.
> 
> The facts are the facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Who is this douche-bag and what the heck is he talking about?


Hell if I know .... maybe the poor sap sucker hates chicken?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Who is this douche-bag and what the heck is he talking about?


Some turd who thinks black lives matter...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The true life story of S. Truett Cathy, founder of Chick-fil-A is a Great American Success Story. Fantastic!
> 
> Truett Cathy


I met Dan Cathy one time. I was working for the state of GA in Hotlanta. One of the state guys was part of a Christian biker gang and asked me if I wanted to ride along one evening after work. Since I had nothing else to do, I said sure. Dan Cathy was one of the group. At the time, I had never heard of Chick-fil-A before. But he and I talked for a good 20 minutes or so. He is a great guy.


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Robie said:


> Now...if you want to talk over-priced and politically motivated companies....let's talk Starbuck's.


When we found out they are a major donor to Planned Parenthood, we went much less often. Still go occasionally though. I try to give the smaller shops a try and am never disappointed. Starbucks does a good job training their employees to be polite, but so does every other small coffee shop I've been to.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> Now...if you want to talk over-priced and politically motivated companies....let's talk Starbuck's.





Wood2Dust said:


> When we found out they are a major donor to Planned Parenthood, we went much less often. Still go occasionally though. I try to give the smaller shops a try and am never disappointed. Starbucks does a good job training their employees to be polite, but so does every other small coffee shop I've been to.


Starbucks and Planned Parenthood sucks. Tell all of your friends.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Chik-fil-A has a strong marketing campaign advertising chicken versus beef.


- Great ad campaign... Although I wonder how many people notice that the "Eat Mor Chikin" cows are _*dairy *_cattle?



> The liberal media advertises Chik-fil-A's decision to close their stores on Sundays.


- Only problem I have with the policy is that my rare trips into town are often on Sunday, so I miss-out on the chicken. 

.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I HAVE to stay Gluten free and they go out of their way to fix the Gluten free options on the menu for me!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Outstanding news Chick-Fil-A ,top spot.

"For the first time ever, Americans are reportedly more satisfied with their fast-food dining experiences than they are at full-service casual restaurants, and they like Chick-fil-A better than anyplace else, according to a new report from the American Customer Satisfaction Index."
Chick-fil-A earns top spot as more Americans now prefer fast food over full-service dining, study says | Fox News


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What are you talking about?! lol I love some good chicken but they are they same as any other fast food joint. Yeah, they aren't open on Sundays but they still have dirty bathrooms and have young that don't give a shit.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The one by me has the friendliest staff and is cleaner by far than any fast food restaurant


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> What are you talking about?! lol I love some good chicken but they are they same as any other fast food joint. Yeah, they aren't open on Sundays but they still have dirty bathrooms and have young that don't give a shit.


 None I have ever been in . Even during a big rush of people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've done a lot of things. One thing I've never done is take a crap in a Fast Food Restaurant. ...But IF I had to (on a dare or an emergency...:vs_laugh Chick-Fil-A would be the cleanest...:vs_closedeyes:

PS. Hey Mishie! How you doin' girli-girl? :vs_wave:


Mish said:


> What are you talking about?! lol I love some good chicken but they are they same as any other fast food joint. Yeah, they aren't open on Sundays but they still have dirty bathrooms and have young that don't give a shit.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've done a lot of things. One thing I've never done is take a crap in a Fast Food Restaurant. ...But IF I had to (on a dare or an emergency...:vs_laugh Chick-Fil-A would be the cleanest...:vs_closedeyes:
> 
> PS. Hey Mishie! How you doin' girli-girl? :vs_wave:


I have taken a shit in Chick-fil-a and i have to say it wasn't my worst out of the house shit I've taken. So i guess that at least gives it a 3 out of 5!

Life is good!! How all is well with you and yours!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Does the five second rule apply to the floor of the men's room in these "restaurants"?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Does the five second rule apply to the floor of the men's room in these "restaurants"?


Hey Jammer Six...In your case, you may claim that you have never sucked a penis, However, I'm pretty sure you've held one in your mouth for at least 5 seconds...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent to know about dropping the Deuce, Mish. :vs_worry:

We are doing well. You got any plans for vacation this year? How's your garden/green house?



Mish said:


> I have taken a shit in Chick-fil-a and i have to say it wasn't my worst out of the house shit I've taken. So i guess that at least gives it a 3 out of 5!
> 
> Life is good!! How all is well with you and yours!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hey Jammer Six...In your case, you may claim that you have never sucked a penis, However, I'm pretty sure you've held one in your mouth for at least 5 seconds...


Penises are not allowed in Seattle. They tried to make me check mine at the airport when I was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

10-4 Inor.

I suspect that Jammer Six and those of his ilk have zero penises... but I'm also sure that his group has more than their share of Dick-Heads...:vs_laugh:



Inor said:


> Penises are not allowed in Seattle. They tried to make me check mine at the airport when I was there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What the hell just happened here? 





Nevermind I don't give a shit.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> What the hell just happened here?


It's chick-fil-a humor. It's like Stabuck's humor, without the coffee. Or the humor. And further south.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> It's chick-fil-a humor. It's like Stabuck's humor, without the coffee. Or the humor. And further south.


I've never ever been in a chick-fil-a and never ever ever been in a starbucks. I don't ever plan on changing that either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How in the heck does a conversation about a some what fast food place , that servers outstanding chicken come to this?
Starbucks and Chick-fil-A have nothing in common.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's a NASCAR thing.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Serve the food, keep you politics and religion to yourself. Some folks are confused about how that works.


Eat the food and keep your disagreement of the owners politics and religion to yourself or find someplace else to eat. I heard McDonalds has a pretty liberal view of the world.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't think we have that here in NJ. Never been to Chick-fil-A. Is that a Southern thing? I don't do Starbucks.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> I don't think we have that here in NJ. Never been to Chick-fil-A. Is that a Southern thing? I don't do Starbucks.


Vineland, Egg Harbor, Sewell


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie, Chick-fil-A is a well run Chicken place that not only does chicken right they are good members of their community and a well run company. They are hated by liberals because they do not open on Sunday, And they work hard to follow Gods word. That burns liberals asses. They have been constantly attacked but rise to the top every time..
Did I mention wow they have great chicken.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Vineland, Egg Harbor, Sewell


Oh get out, Robie! Are you a Jersey man? They are only in South Jersey? That doesn't count. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Just kidding, (sort of) but really South Jersey is like the Suburbs of Philly Twilight Zone what with the Jersey devil et al. Went camping down there one time with the family and met a lady who said she saw Big Foot there. Why are there only pine trees down there?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Annie, Chick-fil-A is a well run Chicken place that not only does chicken right they are good members of their community and a well run company. They are hated by liberals because they do not open on Sunday, And they work hard to follow Gods word. That burns liberals asses. They have been constantly attacked but rise to the top every time..
> Did I mention wow they have great chicken.


I will be in the Atlantic City area a little later this summer and will be sure to check them out, thanks!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> I will be in the Atlantic City area a little later this summer and will be sure to check them out, thanks!


 WARNING, at lunch time every one I have visited is pack and lined up down the street.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> WARNING, at lunch time every one I have visited is pack and lined up down the street.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I don't think we have that here in NJ. Never been to Chick-fil-A. Is that a Southern thing? I don't do Starbucks.


A Southern thing you ask? ...... Aww shucks Ma'am.....


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Chick Fil A had two foundations that contributed to various groups providing college scholarships, foster homes and camps, and marriage counseling. Some franchises contributed to other causes in small amounts, including a group that did "ex gay therapy ". That made the LGBT community have a cow. Dan Cathy, CEO, reaffirmed traditional marriage, then eventually cut funding for all groups except Christian Athletes. He regrets getting the company involved, but they continue supporting traditional marriage. 
Protests and counter protests continue still. 
Many people consider going to Chick Fil A a vote for traditional values. Me too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wood2Dust said:


> Chick Fil A had two foundations that contributed to various groups providing college scholarships, foster homes and camps, and marriage counseling. Some franchises contributed to other causes in small amounts, including a group that did "ex gay therapy ". That made the LGBT community have a cow. Dan Cathy, CEO, reaffirmed traditional marriage, then eventually cut funding for all groups except Christian Athletes. He regrets getting the company involved, but they continue supporting traditional marriage.
> Protests and counter protests continue still.
> Many people consider going to Chick Fil A a vote for traditional values. Me too.


Correct, and I will continue to vote for traditional values .... again and again.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> Then...supply the facts.
> Please show us where this company promoted themselves politically or religiously.
> Stating your policy after being questioned about it is far different than offering it up as an agenda driven marketing ploy.
> Just because the liberal media took the ball and ran with it doesn't mean Chick promoted it.
> ...


prime example was in Chicago - they were opening their first restaurant on the Northside - the gays seized on the occasion to use the chain to promote their hateful message - suddenly a company that stands for Christianity and family is anti-gay - got the local alderman on board for his own personal political gain .... tried to ban the chain from doing bizness and promoted a boycott that backfired BIG TIME ....

the gays lost their campaign of fake news and the chain has expanded thru out the entire region ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wood2Dust said:


> Chick Fil A had two foundations that contributed to various groups providing college scholarships, foster homes and camps, and marriage counseling. Some franchises contributed to other causes in small amounts, including a group that did "ex gay therapy ". That made the LGBT community have a cow. Dan Cathy, CEO, reaffirmed traditional marriage, then eventually cut funding for all groups except Christian Athletes. He regrets getting the company involved, but they continue supporting traditional marriage.
> Protests and counter protests continue still.
> Many people consider going to Chick Fil A a vote for traditional values. Me too.


I'd love to cast my ballot, but I rarely get to Dothan other than on Sundays and when I do, Chick Fil A is so packed it isn't funny. Too bad, too. Chick Fil A's chicken is better than any other fast food restaurant chicken.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess I will add my 2 cents.Illni Warrior is correct about Culver's every time I have to travel to Wisconsin for medical crap I stop for lunch.we have one in our little piece of mosquito infested hell called the UP of Michigan.and try to eat there at least once a month,talk about a good burger!.as far as Chick-fil-a we have never even seen one up in the north country.I would like to try that place.
As far as starbucks goes,who wants to spend $6 bucks for a freakin cup of coffee when you can get a lunch for the same price. 
When we lived in the Seattle area starbucks was the dope for a lot of people,we went a few times as I like a hot latte in winter but they are way too expensive for us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chick Fil A's in Pigeon Forge Tn could open a second one right next door and still be crowed. Never have I had Chicken so good.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I went to the Chick in Bellevue WA and it was a lot different from my memories in Texas. The building is on the corner of two busy roads right off a highway. When I went the line of cars was wrapping almost to the intersection and cars were honking and people were yelling. There were two cars backing out of their parking spots at the same time and almost got into a wreck. When we got to the window the girl that served us was robotic...maybe in shock at being surrounded by mostly assholes. Then again, for those of you that are unfamiliar with Bellevue, Bellevue is a suburb city of Seattle. It is one of my least favorite areas of Washington. Seattle is worse but not by much.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> prime example was in Chicago - they were opening their first restaurant on the Northside - the gays seized on the occasion to use the chain to promote their hateful message - suddenly a company that stands for Christianity and family is anti-gay - got the local alderman on board for his own personal political gain .... tried to ban the chain from doing bizness and promoted a boycott that backfired BIG TIME ....
> 
> the gays lost their campaign of fake news and the chain has expanded thru out the entire region ....


How does that show that Chick *promoted *themselves politically or religiously?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> prime example was in Chicago - they were opening their first restaurant on the Northside - the gays seized on the occasion to use the chain to promote their hateful message - suddenly a company that stands for Christianity and family is anti-gay - got the local alderman on board for his own personal political gain .... tried to ban the chain from doing bizness and promoted a boycott that backfired BIG TIME ....
> 
> the gays lost their campaign of fake news and the chain has expanded thru out the entire region ....


The liberals are so "tolerant" until you start talking about traditional family values. Then their claws come out. It's not enough just to live and let live, because the thought police aren't going to be happy until everyone _approves_ of their LBGT lifestyle.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've never met a conservative christian who was content to live and let live.

Mumbo jumbo
God of stone
Make the christians
Leave us alone!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I've never met a conservative christian who was content to live and let live.
> 
> Mumbo jumbo
> God of stone
> ...


 Hard to met people living in mommy's basement. get out in the world. Do some research Conservatives donate and do far more of the poor than your liberal friends ever com close to. They tend to steal the Charity money for them self. Ask Hillary, Al Gore, Bill Clinton and Obama how that works . Charity donation claimed by Obama African dance club.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I've never met a conservative christian who was content to live and let live.
> 
> Mumbo jumbo
> God of stone
> ...


You, sir, are full of crap.

Take your happy self to Saudi Arabia, switch it to Islam, and suggest the same thing. Afterward, swing on by and tell us how receptive to your message they were.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I've never met a conservative christian who was content to live and let live.
> 
> Mumbo jumbo
> God of stone
> ...


Hey Watchman .... whatcha think about this Jammer guy's worldview?

Well, he's lost his way and is doomed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Watchman .... whatcha think about this Jammer guy's worldview?
> 
> Well, he's lost his way and is doomed.


 Well can you really be lost if you never knew where you were to start with.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I drove by our Chick-fil-a tonight.

American flag flying high out front...

The marquee had congratulations to a few local high school kids for some achievement... 

The grounds were spotless...

It was closed...

I liked that it was closed. 

I grew up with most businesses closed on Sundays and we survived. It's not that I'm particularly religious...I just think it's a nice thing....take a day off from the almighty dollar and spend it some other way...hopefully productive and loving.

Anyway...driving by at dusk, Chick-fil-a was a nice thing to see.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Meanwhile, here in the city, we just had bacon & eggs delivered at 2210 on a Sunday evening.

You know, from a place that was open. Delivered by a startup company that was also, you know, open.

The latest rage in the business community is that being open is an overwhelming advantage against places that are, you know, closed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I doubt if the owners or staff are crying any financial blues at Chick....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Meanwhile, here in the city, we just had bacon & eggs delivered at 2210 on a Sunday evening.
> 
> You know, from a place that was open. Delivered by a startup company that was also, you know, open.
> 
> The latest rage in the business community is that being open is an overwhelming advantage against places that are, you know, closed.


And I'll bet the food was still mediocre at best. Plus it was probably delivered by a junkie.

I'm sorry, but I have spent a LOT of time in your city and the surrounding suburbs (Issaquah, Snoqualmie etc.) You have SHIT for food! Most of the food in the Seattle area, I would not feed to my dog and it is WAY overpriced.

Sorry, but your countryside is some of the most beautiful in These United States. But your culture sucks. I hate going to the Seattle area because, as an outsider, I see what it could be (absolutely awesome) and I compare that to what it is (a cesspool). It makes me very sad for you all.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yup, you're an outsider.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I've never met a conservative christian who was content to live and let live.


That's because we have something really good: Jesus Christ. When you have a good thing, you want to share. Christianity is a _free_ response to God's gift in Jesus Christ. We propose, we don't impose.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> That's because we have something really good: Jesus Christ. When you have a good thing, you want to share. Christianity is a _free_ response to God's gift in Jesus Christ. We propose, we don't impose.


Excellent share. Thanks Annie.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've never known a christian church to be free.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I've never known a christian church to be free.


 Back in the basement sonny. Mommy has work to do to support you. You know nothing about what our church does nor the Teachers that work in our schools. Most would make many times more in your liberal world .
At least what we give goes to help people. Your hero Hillary puts it all in her pocket. You can't deny that.
While you enslave Spanish speaking citizens , we offer free English training and free education . We just put out a call for another new teacher .


----------



## Wood2Dust (Sep 26, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> I've never known a christian church to be free.


I guess if you've never been in one, that may be true.

I lived in the Seattle area for 18 months, in Federal Way. The city was great. Lots of places to see and places to eat. But man, did they have bums, dope addicts, and greasy white guys with dirty hair dreadlocks all over. They call it Free-attle for all the handouts the homeless get.


----------

